# Replacing bridge posts on a les paul...



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a tokai les paul that has an abr on it that uses the M4 posts.

similar to this:










I wanted to change the posts out since they were bent from the pressure over the years so I pulled them out of the body only to find that tokai used a different post. the bottom part that is in the wood is similar to a wood screw and transitions to a machine screw on the top side










would be advisable to drill out the holes, plug it with a dowel then proceed to drill the dowel, tap it and install a new threaded post? or can I just use wood filler of some sort, drill and then tap?

thanks.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I would suggest drill out and install hardwood dowels then tap 6-32. Then I would install 1 1/2" long stainless studs (aka: Mapleflame mod).


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

If it looks like you have to drill, why not drill it for the 6mm posts? They'll never bend again...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> I would suggest drill out and install hardwood dowels then tap 6-32. Then I would install 1 1/2" long stainless studs (aka: Mapleflame mod).


The primary reason I pulled them was to do the MapleFlame mod actually.

if I swapped to 6-32, I assume I'd have to drill the bridge as well?


----------

